# Midnight Madness sale. 2-26-2020 6pm - 12 am. Sherwood Music Kitchener



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll be there. 
I don't think I've missed many of these events for the past several years.
Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Anyone else planning on going?


Depends on how heavy the snow is throughout the day.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I might have checked that out, but of course there's a snow storm forecasted the day it's happening. The drive from here to there in bad weather is no joke.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I'll be there.
> I don't think I've missed many of these events for the past several years.
> Anyone else planning on going?


They should do this in the summer.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I thought they had gone out of business.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> They should do this in the summer.


I'm not sure why they always choose February for this sale. Ironically, the weather is often terrible on the evening of the sale.



colchar said:


> I thought they had gone out of business.


They were closed briefly due to the original owner declaring bankruptcy. The entire store was then virtually gutted and renovated. The newest room is for Fender and Gibson Custom Shop guitars. 
Here is a pic: (not all of the guitars are custom shop...they are awaiting shipment)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm not sure why they always choose February for this sale. Ironically, the weather is often terrible on the evening of the sale.
> 
> 
> They were closed briefly due to the original owner declaring bankruptcy. The entire store was then virtually gutted and renovated. The newest room is for Fender and Gibson Custom Shop guitars.
> Here is a pic: (not all of the guitars are custom shop...they are awaiting shipment)


 I have a desire to sit on that chair.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> I'm not sure why they always choose February for this sale. Ironically, the weather is often terrible on the evening of the sale.
> 
> 
> They were closed briefly due to the original owner declaring bankruptcy. The entire store was then virtually gutted and renovated. The newest room is for Fender and Gibson Custom Shop guitars.
> Here is a pic: (not all of the guitars are custom shop...they are awaiting shipment)



It must have been their brief closing that made me think they had gone out of business permanently.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody go? Any screamin’ deals?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It opened at 6:00 and I got there at about 6:15 or so. It was PACKED when I arrived!

They were selling all types of stuff like crazy! There were four sales terminals going flat out and the lineup to purchase items was about a 15 to 20 minute wait.

The Gibson Custom Shop guitars were there in the new display room and the Gibson rep was available.

I am not much of a shopper and am trying to keep a lid on my gear. I ended up with a (used) MXR clean boost pedal for $60.00.


----------

